# HD Fernseher mit h.265 keine UHD Sender ?



## colormix (28. Juni 2019)

Das ist nur ein Test  , 
mein Großer kann natürlich UHD .

Eigendeich  müsste man doch mit einem HD Fernseher  die Sat UHD Sender 
empfangen   können wenn der TV  H265 unde DVB T2 HD  kann ?
 dass das dann in Voll HD wieder gegeben wird ?

Hatte das  eben mal ausprobiert auf Astra 19.2 , 
Kein Bild kein Ton ,  Free UHD Sender , 
ist ein Billig TV vielleicht liegt das daran ?

Hat das schon mal jemand geschafft die UHD Sender  mit einem HD TV zu empfangen wo dann das Bild in HD runter gerechnet wird ?

 ergo das würde dann wohl nur über Umwegen geben über meinen Sat Receiver der UHD fähig ist wenn ich den fest auf 1080/p stelle , warum  geht das nicht über den TV eigenen Tuner nicht , dem TV  Tuner  sollte das doch egal sein wenn das Format H265 stimmt ?


----------



## Venom89 (28. Juni 2019)

*AW: HD Fernseher mit H265 keine UHD Sender ?*

Es wäre schon hilfreich, wenn du uns sagen würdest, um welchen TV es sich handelt.


----------



## P2063 (1. Juli 2019)

*AW: HD Fernseher mit H265 keine UHD Sender ?*

es wäre zwar logisch, aber bloß weil ein Gerät DVB-T2 in HD kann, heißt das noch lange nicht dass es auch einen Tuner für DVB-S2 in (U)HD verbaut hat.

übrigens verwendet die Satellitenübertragung h.264, nicht h.265 wie DVB-T2 HD. 

Nächstes Problem kann natürlich sein, dass ein billiges HD Gerät schlicht nicht mit der bei UHD anfallenden Datenmenge zurecht kommt.


----------



## HisN (1. Juli 2019)

*AW: HD Fernseher mit H265 keine UHD Sender ?*

Es gibt UHD Sender? (Sorry, bin blöder Kabelkunde)


----------



## colormix (1. Juli 2019)

*AW: HD Fernseher mit H265 keine UHD Sender ?*



P2063 schrieb:


> es wäre zwar logisch, aber bloß weil ein Gerät DVB-T2 in HD kann, heißt das noch lange nicht dass es auch einen Tuner für DVB-S2 in (U)HD verbaut hat.
> .



Das ist mir klar das ein HD TV keine UHD Auflösung darstellen kann,
 DVB T2 HD hat die  gleiche Komprimierung wie UHD über Sat  H265 ,mein Älterer  UHD TV ist nicht DVB 2 HD Klassifiziert kann aber wunderbar das DVB T2 HD darstellen auch das Aufnehmen geht problemlos , ich dachte dass das auch in anderer Richtung funktioniert offenbar nicht .



HisN schrieb:


> Es gibt UHD Sender? (Sorry, bin blöder Kabelkunde)


Schon seit ein paar Jahren über Astra 19.2  und 13.x,
es  geht mir ja nur darum um das ausprobieren die UHD Inhalte sind nicht wirklich überzeugend , viel ist langweiliger Demo Kram und oft auch HD Inhalte auf dem UHD Sender,
keine Sorge du hast hier nichts verpasst .
Aber die ein oder andere Docu Afrika die war in Richtig guter UHD Qualität .




P2063 schrieb:


> übrigens verwendet die Satellitenübertragung h.264, nicht h.265 wie DVB-T2 HD.
> 
> Nächstes Problem kann natürlich sein, dass ein billiges HD Gerät schlicht nicht mit der bei UHD anfallenden Datenmenge zurecht kommt.



Mein Receiver zeigt das an DVB T2 vs. Sat UHD Sender was verwendet wird bei beiden steht H265 ,
 normale TV Sender sind in  H264 .

Was komisch ist normalerweise kommt auf einem nicht UHD tauglichen Gerät zumindest ein Ton und kein Bild bei UHD Sendern,  hier war  überhaupt nichts .
Oder der Hersteller hat ein Sperre eingebaut  ?


----------



## P2063 (1. Juli 2019)

wenn du einen receiver nutzt sollte der aber das signal annehmen und runter skalieren können

schreib doch mal dazu welche hardware du jetzt für welches szenario genau nutzt, vielleicht kann dir dann jemand was genaues dazu sagen.


----------



## colormix (2. Juli 2019)

An dem Billig TV ist keine andere HW angeschlossen der wird Solo genutzt,
ich hatte das gestern noch mal ausprobiert der TV Sender diese 4 K  Mode Sender  
aus Frankreich , kein Ton kein Bild ,
wenn ich einen HDReceiver nehme der nur H264 kann kommt auf diesen 4 K Sendern 
zumindest immer der Ton und kein Bild was auch normal ist .


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (2. Juli 2019)

Ist es echt so schwer das Modell deines TV zu verraten? Soll wohl ein Geheimnis bleiben ...


----------



## colormix (4. Juli 2019)

Es nützt hier nichts    zu fragen  und erweckte Neugier zu Befriedigen was  für ein Modell das sein könnte, das ist ein Billig Ding und nichts besonderes ,
ich will  nur wissen ob das normale ist bei  HD TV Geräten das die  generell nichts anzeigen  und nicht runter rechnen können auf HD 1080/p von UHD Sendern, 
ein Kabel TV Nutzer kann diese Frage nicht beantworten >> da muss man schon Sat TV  über Sat Schüssel haben .
ich hatte bei diesem TV auch ein HD + Modul mit aktivierter  HD + Karte mal drin ob sich da was tut nichts ,  nur die normalen HD Sender wie RTL HD gingen .
Mir sind  Echte UHD Inhalte egal   so  lange ich die in HD 1080/p sehen könnte ?
Falls ich mal wieder einen Größeren TV  Neu kaufe HD oder UHD .


----------



## warawarawiiu (4. Juli 2019)

20 Buchstaben/Zahlen - - > eindeutige Typen Bezeichnung eines TV

2000 Buchstaben - - > Umschreibung eines Typen TV ohne gezielte Nennung



Was macht wohl weniger Aufwand und ist zielfuehrender....... 

OH, wait.... Ist ja ein colormix Thread.... 
Legit.


----------



## colormix (14. September 2019)

Hat  hier  denn  keiner  einen  Voll  HD TV und  zufällig einen Sat Zugang  und   kann das mal testen ,
z.b von Astra  19.2 c  Sender, 
SES UHD Demo Channel  Unverschlüsselt  ,
Fashion 4K  Unverschlüsselt.

Das DVB  T2 HD Signal wird in H265 komprimiert 
das DVB S 4K Sat Signal wird in  H265 komprimiert .

(wenn  ich meinen TV DVB Sat Receiver  von 4K  runter schalte manuell fest  auf HDMI 1080/p  einstelle  gehen die 4K Sender trotzdem nur  eben  nicht  in  einer 4K Auflösung  sondern  in  1080/p ,  wenn da  ein Voll HD Monitor/TV angeschlossen ist  Bild  und Ton normal da .)

TV Kabel Nutzer  können/dürfen  hier leider  nicht  mit diskutieren da es im   Kabel   keine UHD 4 H265 Sender nicht  gibt .


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (14. September 2019)

Solange wie Du uns keine Informationen über dein TV gibst, können wir nicht helfen.


----------



## colormix (18. September 2019)

^^ Das  war   nicht  meine  Frage !

Test  gemacht,
DVB T2 HD Aufnahmen in H265 Ts  Format  spielt   der  TV vom   USB  Stick ab.

4K Aufnahmen  vom TV Sender  UHD 1 die  ebenfalls in H265 sind   "Unverschlüsselt  "     Ts  Format    nicht  der Bildschirm bleibt  schwarz  ohne  Ton ,
genau wenn ich Live über   den  TV Tuner  auf  einen  der  4K  Sender  gehe .


----------



## Poulton (18. September 2019)

Gibt es nun eine genaue Typenbezeichnung oder exisitert das Gerät nur in deiner Fantasie?


----------



## Venom89 (18. September 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> ^^ Das  war   nicht  meine  Frage !



Die konnte uns Google auch nicht im klartext darstellen. 



> Test  gemacht,
> DVB T2 HD Aufnahmen in H265 Ts  Format  spielt   der  TV vom   USB  Stick ab.
> 
> 4K Aufnahmen  vom TV Sender  UHD 1 die  ebenfalls in H265 sind   "Unverschlüsselt  "     Ts  Format    nicht  der Bildschirm bleibt  schwarz  ohne  Ton ,
> genau wenn ich Live über   den  TV Tuner  auf  einen  der  4K  Sender  gehe .



Du bist mir ja ein Experte. 
Schon mal was von HDCP gehört? 
Immer einen von Bildqualität erzählen, aber selber nur altes Zeug besitzen.


----------



## colormix (20. September 2019)

Venom89 schrieb:


> Die konnte uns Google auch nicht im klartext darstellen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



stimmt dein Alter  ca.  29 Jahre ?
HDCP ist Kopierschutz Kram   die  Inhalte haben  keinen  Kopierschutz  !

Keine  Sorge ich habe   UHD  Kram du hast ja nicht  mal Sat   nur   olles  Kabel  mit SD   ohne  HD/UHD , 
UHD  Sender sind nicht   sonderlich Wichtig  gibt eh kaum Sendungen,  ich will nur  wissen warum der billig HD  TV das  nicht in HD  darstellen kann .


----------



## IICARUS (20. September 2019)

Wieso soll er mit Kabel kein HD haben? Ich habe mit Kabel auch alle privaten HD Sender mit dabei.


----------



## colormix (20. September 2019)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Wieso soll er mit Kabel kein HD haben? Ich habe mit Kabel auch alle privaten HD Sender mit dabei.



Mit  Extra Kosten und umständlichen Verwaltungsaufwand ,
Geht   nur  darum falls  ich mal eine  UHD Sendung  kommt  das  ich  diese  auch mit  einem  Voll  HD TV kucken kann  in HD ohne  einen 4K  Receiver vor schalten zu  müssen .
Hatte schon  mal meinen  4K  Receiver fest auf  1080/p eingestellt  konnte jeder  Voll TV und Monitore  über  HADMI  darstellen in 1080/p


----------



## IICARUS (20. September 2019)

Wieso, über Sat bekommst diese privaten HD Sender auch nicht kostenlos.



colormix schrieb:


> Geht   nur  darum falls  ich mal eine  UHD Sendung  kommt  das  ich  diese  auch mit  einem  Voll  HD TV kucken kann  in HD ohne  einen 4K  Receiver vor schalten zu  müssen .


Verstehe den Sinn darin nicht, wieso würde jemand der UHD empfängt auf FullHD runter skalieren wollen. Ganz davon abgesehen das HD Sender selbst nicht kostenlos sind und es sich bestimmt mit UHD nicht ändern wird, da der Verwaltungsaufwand höher ist und die Kosten dazu getragen werden müssen.



> HD Fernseher mit h.265 keine UHD Sender ?


Wenn du ein älteren FullHD Fernseher hast wirst du auch kein DVB-S2 haben, sondern nur DVB-S. UHD stellt aber DVB-S2 voraus, da hiermit höhere Datenmengen empfangen werden können... siehe dazu: DVB-S und DVB-S2: Was ist der Unterschied? - CHIP
Zudem wieso sollte in einem FullHD Fernseher ein Tuner einbaut sein was auch UHD empfangen kann, wenn hiermit gar kein UHD wiedergeben werden kann?!


----------



## Venom89 (20. September 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> stimmt dein Alter  ca.  29 Jahre ?



Was hat das mit dem Thema zu tun?  



> HDCP ist Kopierschutz Kram   die  Inhalte haben  keinen  Kopierschutz  !



Das sind zwei verschiedene Paar Schuhe. 



> Keine  Sorge ich habe   UHD  Kram du hast ja nicht  mal Sat   nur   olles  Kabel  mit SD   ohne  HD/UHD



Davon ab das im Fernsehen fast hauptsächlich Schrott läuft, habe ich natürlich auch HD Fernsehen. 
UHD Material habe ich ebenso und das beinhaltet nicht nur Demovideos und Werbung. 



> UHD  Sender sind nicht   sonderlich Wichtig  gibt eh kaum Sendungen,  ich will nur  wissen warum der billig HD  TV das  nicht in HD  darstellen kann .



Das habe ich dir gesagt. Beschäftige dich doch mal mit der Thematik, anstatt direkt los zu brüllen und Unwahrheiten  zu verbreiten. 



			
				Wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> Von einer Grundverschlüsselung eines ganzen Fernsehübertragungsweges (z. B. eines digitalen Kabelanschlusses) oder der Verschlüsselung von einzelnen Pay-TV-Sendern, zu deren Entschlüsselung eine Smartcard benötigt wird, ist HDCP völlig unabhängig. Ein verschlüsselter Pay-TV-Sender kann, ebenso wie ein nicht verschlüsselter Free-TV-Sender, mit oder ohne HDCP-Steuersignal gesendet werden.


----------



## hutschmek (20. September 2019)

Also mein alter HD Fernseher war ein Samsung UE55ES8090 und der war alles andere als billig beim Kauf. Mit dem konnte ich die UHD Sender auch nicht sehen.


----------



## IICARUS (20. September 2019)

Habe es mal bei mir getestet, da ich auch neben meinem Kabelfernsehen eine Sat-Anlage habe.
Mein Sat-Spiegel ist aber auf Hotbird 13.0° Ost ausgerichtet und mit Astra kann ich nicht dienen.

Mein UHD Fernsehen kann auch DVB-S2 und so konnte ich zumindest auf die schnelle 2 UHD Sender empfangen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





hutschmek schrieb:


> Also mein alter HD Fernseher war ein Samsung UE55ES8090 und der war alles andere als billig beim Kauf. Mit dem konnte ich die UHD Sender auch nicht sehen.


Habe mal nachgeschaut, dein Fernseher hat auch schon DVB-S2 und wenn du kein UHD Sender empfangen kannst wird es wahrscheinlich so  sein das der Tuner oder die Technik die darin steckt dazu nicht ausgelegt ist. Denn das DVB-S2 steht nicht für 4K, sondern eine höhere Datenrate empfangen zu können. Soweit ich auch gelesen habe soll DVB-S 2020 abgeschaltet werden.
DVB-S und DVB-S2: Was ist der Unterschied? - CHIP


----------



## Venom89 (20. September 2019)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Mein UHD Fernsehen kann auch DVB-S2 und so konnte ich zumindest auf die schnelle 2 UHD Sender empfangen.



Wenn ich es richtig entziffern konnte , nutzt er ja einen externen Receiver.  
Da liegt der "Fehler" definitiv im HDCP. Deswegen funktioniert es ja auch mit FHD


----------



## IICARUS (20. September 2019)

Im Startpost schreibt er zumindest was von seinem TV und auch das er damit direkt empfangen möchte.
Im weiterem verlauf schreibt er tatsächlich dann was von einem externen Receiver.



colormix schrieb:


> Hat das schon mal jemand geschafft die UHD Sender  mit einem HD TV zu empfangen wo dann das Bild in HD runter gerechnet wird ?


----------



## colormix (20. September 2019)

hutschmek schrieb:


> Also mein alter HD Fernseher war ein Samsung UE55ES8090 und der war alles andere als billig beim Kauf. Mit dem konnte ich die UHD Sender auch nicht sehen.



Es  gehen  überhaupt keine TV Sender die in H265 bei Alten TVs die kein H265 können kommt nur Ton kein Bild 
und darum geht es auch nicht ,
hier handelt es sich aber um einem TV der das Neue DVB T2 HD H265 unterstützt und das genauso wie bei den UHD Sendern via Sat H265 Voraussetzung ist , offensichtlich H265 Inhalte die in 4K sing Gesperrt sind ?


----------



## Poulton (20. September 2019)

Also nach einem Fernseher, dessen genaue Typenbezeichnung immer noch nicht genannt wurde, jetzt auch noch ein externer Receiver, dessen genaue Typenbezeichnung auch noch nicht genannt wurde. Wow, just wow. Ein weiterer colormix Spamthread.


----------



## IICARUS (20. September 2019)

Mein Sat läuft normalerweise über ein HD-SAT-Receiver weil ich zwei CI-Module verwenden muss und mein Fernseher nur die Möglichkeit zu einem Modul besitzt. Daher hatte ich bisher noch keine Sender per Sat über dem UHD Fernseher gesucht. Aber nachdem ich das Kabel umgesteckt habe konnte ich ohne Probleme die ganzen Programme suchen und darunter konnte ich die freien 4K Test sender auch problemlos sehen.

Da es bei dir nicht geht wirst du einfach nicht die richtige Voraussetzungen da haben.
Mehr kann man ohne konkrete Angaben nicht sagen.


----------



## colormix (21. September 2019)

IICARUS schrieb:


> .



Ein  Normaler  Sat Receiver Voll  HD finde zwar  auch die  UHD Sender kann aber kein Bild darstellen weil kein H265 unterstützt  was  die Vorbrausetzung  dafür  ist    kommt nur   ein Ton  weil nur  der   Bild  Chanel   komprimiert  wird und  nicht der Kanal  ,
mein besagte  billig TV  ist  ein Voll HD Modell das  H265 kann (DVB T2 HD)  UHD  Sender  werden normal gefunden auf  dem  Sendern kein  Bild kein   Ton keine  Fehlermeldung .

Mein UHD tauglicher Sat Receiver gibt  immer Bild  und  Ton aus  egal ob ich den HDMI Anschluss auf  1080/p einstelle oder  auf UHD    der angeschlossen TV spielt  dabei keine  Rolle wenn HDMI 1080  eingestellt ist  geht  mit  jedem .



Poulton schrieb:


> Also nach einem Fernseher, dessen genaue Typenbezeichnung immer noch nicht genannt wurde, jetzt auch noch ein externer Receiver, dessen genaue Typenbezeichnung auch noch nicht genannt wurde. Wow, just wow. Ein weiterer colormix Spamthread.



Du  musst  ja nicht alles  wissen und  deine Neugier  beantwortet  nicht   meine  Allgemeine Frage wo eine Typen  Bez. Unwichtig ist ,
*Warum  mein  Voll HD TV  der H265 unterstützt keine 4K  Inhalte in  Voll HD  wiedergeben kann ???.*

Meine Frage ist Berechtigt und  offenbar  nur  von Experten  zu beantworten  ,
 falls ich mir  vll  mal einen anderen 55/60 zulegen der  nur  Voll HD kann möchte ich schon darüber die  UHD Sender  gucken können wenn da mal was interessiertes läuft ,
die UHD  Auflösung  selber brauche ich   nicht  unbedingt mir  genügt  gutes Voll HD .


----------



## Venom89 (21. September 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Mein UHD tauglicher Sat Receiver gibt  immer Bild  und  Ton aus  egal ob ich den HDMI Anschluss auf  1080/p einstelle oder  auf UHD    der angeschlossen TV spielt  dabei keine  Rolle wenn HDMI 1080  eingestellt ist  geht  mit  jedem .



Seltsam, erst vor kurzem hat das bei dir nicht funktioniert 



colormix schrieb:


> Du  musst  ja nicht alles  wissen und  deine Neugier  beantwortet  nicht   meine  Allgemeine Frage wo eine Typen  Bez. Unwichtig ist.



Ist dir das Gerät peinlich oder was hast du für Probleme? Die Hardware ist ausschlaggebend! Verstehst du das nicht? 



> Warum  mein  Voll HD TV  der H265 unterstützt keine 4K  Inhalte in  Voll HD  wiedergeben kann ???.



Weil er nicht weiß was er mit den ganzen Pixeln anstellen soll. 



> Meine Frage ist Berechtigt und  offenbar  nur  von Experten  zu beantworten



Die Frage und das ganze drumherum, ist mehr als nur lächerlich. Was du suchst ist kein Experte, sondern ein Wahrsager 



> falls ich mir  vll  mal einen anderen 55/60 zulegen der  nur  Voll HD kann möchte ich schon darüber die  UHD Sender  gucken können wenn da mal was interessiertes läuft ,



Und wo soll der die Pixel sich hinstecken? Upscale ist immer möglich, down- aber nicht. 



> die UHD  Auflösung  selber brauche ich   nicht  unbedingt mir  genügt  gutes Voll HD .



Würde ich auch sagen, wenn ich keinen Content hätte.


----------



## colormix (21. September 2019)

Venom89 schrieb:


> Seltsam, erst vor kurzem hat das bei dir nicht funktioniert
> 
> 
> .



Der  Voll HD TV  konnte noch nie  4K H265 Inhalte über  den  USB Player  oder   Sat  Tuner  darstellen ,  
das geht  nur  wenn ich meinen  4K Receiver da anschließe  und diesen  fest  auf  1080  einstelle  4K UHD > auf  1080/p,
es geht immer noch darum  warum  der  Voll HD TV keine 4K UHD in HD über  den  eignen Tuner, USB  Player  nicht  darstellen   kann obwohl  die gleiche Technik verbaut  ist  H265 und  DVB T2 HD macht  was  in 1080/p ist   .


----------



## IICARUS (21. September 2019)

Keine Ahnung was du ständig mit diesem DVB-T2 hast, nur weil es das terrestrische Signal verarbeiten kann hat es nichts mit dem Sat-Empfang oder dem Empfangen einer höheren Auflösung wie das UHD was zu tun. Zudem wird über dem DVB-T2 auch kein UHD gesendet. Der Grund wird das Skalieren sein, denn von HD auf UHD werden für ein Bildpunkt vier Bildpunkte verwendet und daher wird HD auf UHD skaliert immer etwas schlechter dargestellt. Der Fernseher wird nicht runter skalieren können, da ihm die Rechnereinheit was bei einem Rechner durch die Grafikkarte vorhanden ist fehlt. Das das wird der Hauptgrund sein wieso es nicht geht.

Wir können natürlich noch weiter spekulieren, aber eine Lösung wirst du hier mit Sicherheit nicht finden. 
Möchtest du konkrete Antworten haben solltest du ein Techniker hierzu befragen oder mit ein wenig Glück lässt sich vielleicht hier jemanden finden.


----------



## pgcandre (21. September 2019)

Ultra HD (4K) Sender können nicht an einem Full HD angeschaut werden.  Es liegt nicht am Codec oder so. Es ist Technisch Quatsch und wird von keinem TV Unterstützt. Warum auch.  Selbst wenn du einen externen UHD Receiver benutzt, so merkt auch dieser das er an einem HDTV angeschlossen ist und verweigert dir das UHD Signal.


----------



## Venom89 (21. September 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Der  Voll HD TV  konnte noch nie  4K H265 Inhalte über  den  USB Player  oder   Sat  Tuner  darstellen ,
> das geht  nur  wenn ich meinen  4K Receiver da anschließe  und diesen  fest  auf  1080  einstelle  4K UHD > auf  1080/p,
> es geht immer noch darum  warum  der  Voll HD TV keine 4K UHD in HD über  den  eignen Tuner, USB  Player  nicht  darstellen   kann obwohl  die gleiche Technik verbaut  ist  H265 und  DVB T2 HD macht  was  in 1080/p ist   .



Dann versuche doch mal dich verständlich auszudrücken! 
->



colormix schrieb:


> Mein UHD tauglicher Sat Receiver gibt  immer Bild  und  Ton aus  egal ob ich den HDMI Anschluss auf  1080/p einstelle oder  auf UHD    der angeschlossen TV spielt  dabei keine  Rolle







pgcandre schrieb:


> Ultra HD (4K) Sender können nicht an einem Full HD angeschaut werden.  Es liegt nicht am Codec oder so. Es ist Technisch Quatsch und wird von keinem TV Unterstützt. Warum auch.  Selbst wenn du einen externen UHD Receiver benutzt, so merkt auch dieser das er an einem HDTV angeschlossen ist und verweigert dir das UHD Signal.



Nach dem "Sinn" fragen wie bei ihm schon lange nicht mehr. 
Natürlich ist es technisch totaler Quatsch. Nur musste man erst einmal entziffern, was jetzt wie und wo funktioniert und was nicht. 
Das der TV damit nichts anfangen kann, sagte ich ja bereits. Wurde von ihm ja auch ignoriert.


----------



## colormix (21. September 2019)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung was du ständig mit diesem DVB-T2 hast, nur weil es das terrestrische Signal verarbeiten kann hat es nichts mit dem Sat-Empfang oder dem Empfangen einer höheren Auflösung wie das UHD was zu tun. Zudem wird über dem DVB-T2 auch kein UHD gesendet.



Das weiß ich selber das über DVBT2 kein UHD gesendet wird es ist aber die gleiche Technik wie bei TV UHD via Sat ,
ich kann   mit meinem 4K TV DVB Receiver die Sender Parameter abrufen , 
bei DVB T2 HD und UHD Sender via Sat  es sind die gleichen  Parameter,   die UHD Sender haben nur die wesentlich höhere Bandbreite wegen der höheren Auflösung das ist der ein zigste Unterschied  es gibt da kein Dolby   Channel  z.z  nicht gesendet .

Ich glaube bald der oder die TV Hersteller haben  da nur in den TV Gesperrt damit die Leute das UHD Modell kaufen ?


----------



## Kelemvor (21. September 2019)

Schonmal dran gedacht das die Hardware in deinem nicht genannten TV einfach zu wenig Leistung und RAM hat um 4k selbst zu dekodieren?


----------



## colormix (21. September 2019)

Kelemvor schrieb:


> Schonmal dran gedacht das die Hardware in deinem nicht genannten TV einfach zu wenig Leistung und RAM hat um 4k selbst zu dekodieren?



  könnte sein ?
app UHD Inhalte kann ich selbst  auf meinem 8 Jahre Alten Linux PC darstellen dort in 1080/p  die HW ist nicht für 4K ausgelegt nur max Voll HD 1080/p 
allerdings ruckelt es stark ,
der gleiche Clips läßt sich aber am billig Voll HD nicht nicht ab spielen  .


----------



## IICARUS (21. September 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Das weiß ich selber das über DVBT2 kein UHD gesendet wird es ist aber die gleiche Technik wie bei TV UHD via Sat ,


Der Frequenzbereich ändert sich aber, denn ich habe über das gleiche Antennenkabel worüber bei uns das Kabelfernsehen geschaltet ist auch mein Sat mit darüber laufen. Meine Parabolantenne konnte ich wegen der Position nur auf der anderen Seite unserer Wohnung verbauen und normalerweise hätte ich komplett durch die Wohnung ein Antennenkabel ins Wohnzimmer verlegen müssen. Um keine sichtbaren Kabel zu haben oder mir diesen ganze Aufwand zu ersparen habe ich zwei Sat-Switch verbaut. Mit einem wird das Signal der Satanlage eingespeist und mit dem anderem wird es wieder getrennt. Da das Sat ein anderen Frequenzbereich verwendet kommen sich beide nicht in die Quere.

Läuft auch bereits seit 7 Jahre problemlos.
Ich nutze so Sat und Kabelfernsehen über nur einem Kabel.

Klar DVB-T2 ist wieder was anderes als DVB-C, aber so groß ist der Unterschied auch nicht.


----------



## colormix (9. Oktober 2019)

Es  hat sich hier  noch keiner gemeldet   mit  einem Voll LED  TV der  über  Sat  die  UHD  Sender  Empfangen kann  über die  verbauten eigenen  Tuner  ,
Darum geht es ... entweder   sperren das die   TV   Hersteller   oder  es liegt   nur  am  Modell ?


----------



## IICARUS (9. Oktober 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Es  hat sich hier  noch keiner gemeldet   mit  einem Voll LED  TV der  über  Sat  die  UHD  Sender  Empfangen kann  über die  verbauten eigenen  Tuner  ,
> Darum geht es ... entweder   sperren das die   TV   Hersteller   oder  es liegt   nur  am  Modell ?


Stimmt  nicht, ich habe mich hier in diesem Beitrag gemeldet wo es bei mir Problemlos geht. 
HD Fernseher mit h.265 keine UHD Sender ?

Natürlich auch mit der richtigen Hardware.
Da wird nichts gesperrt, nur wenn die Hardware dazu nicht ausgelegt ist bleibt das Bild weg.


----------



## colormix (9. Oktober 2019)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Stimmt  nicht, ich habe mich hier in diesem Beitrag gemeldet wo es bei mir Problemlos geht.
> HD Fernseher mit h.265 keine UHD Sender ?
> 
> Natürlich auch mit der richtigen Hardware.
> Da wird nichts gesperrt, nur wenn die Hardware dazu nicht ausgelegt ist bleibt das Bild weg.



Will das nicht in den Kopf ? 
es  geht weder um DVB-S und DVB-S2  noch um UHD TVs ,
sondern um* Voll HD TVs* *neuerer Bauart die H265 genau unterstützten wie ein UHD TV* 
>>> nun zum 3 oder 4 x Voll HD TVs  UHD Sender via Sat  und Inhalte abspielen können diese dann  in Voll HD Darstellen .



> Mein UHD Fernsehen kann auch DVB-S2 und so konnte ich zumindest auf die schnelle 2 UHD Sender empfange



Was soll der Unsinn jedes Sat Fähige Gerät Neuer Bauart kann S und S2 das ist Sat Standard -

Bitte nur Experten .


----------



## Krolgosh (9. Oktober 2019)

Bei dem Umgangston den du an den Tag legst wundert es mich immer wieder das überhaupt noch jemand versucht dir zu helfen. 
*IICARUS *hat genau auf das geantwortet was du gefragt hattest. Er kann auch nichts dafür wenn du deine Fragen nicht deutlicher stellen und formulieren kannst. 



colormix schrieb:


> Es  hat sich hier  noch keiner gemeldet   mit   einem *Voll LED  TV*...



Damit hätte in deinem Kauderwelsch sowohl Voll() HD wie auch Voll UHD gemeint sein können. Oder ein TV mit voller LED Bestückung? Was auch immer das ist...



colormix schrieb:


> Bitte nur Experten .


----------



## wuselsurfer (9. Oktober 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> sondern um* Voll HD TVs* *neuerer Bauart die H265 genau unterstützten wie ein UHD TV*
> >>> nun zum 3 oder 4 x Voll HD TVs  UHD Sender via Sat  und Inhalte abspielen können diese dann  in Voll HD Darstellen .


Was soll das technikfremde Geschwafel?
Meinst Du Full HD-Auflösung, Full HD LED-TV, Full Micro-LED-TV?

Will das nicht in den Kopf ?


----------



## Venom89 (9. Oktober 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> es  geht weder um DVB-S und DVB-S2  noch um UHD TVs ,
> sondern um* Voll HD TVs* *neuerer Bauart die H265 genau unterstützten wie ein UHD TV*
> >>> nun zum 3 oder 4 x Voll HD TVs  UHD Sender via Sat  und Inhalte abspielen können diese dann  in Voll HD Darstellen .



Sie unterstützen es NICHT genauso. 
Es gibt ca 13 verschiedene Level vom HEVC Codec nach Spec. Wieso der Hardware Decoder ein höheres beherrschen sollte, als das Panel wiedergeben kann, weist auch nur du. 



> Bitte nur Experten .



Bitte nur fragen stellen wenn man in der Lage ist, die Antworten  auch zu verstehen. Das scheint bei dir ein Problem zu sein.


----------



## colormix (11. Oktober 2019)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Was soll das technikfremde Geschwafel?
> Meinst Du Full HD-Auflösung, Full HD LED-TV, Full Micro-LED-TV?
> 
> Will das nicht in den Kopf ?





Sony sagte  manche Voll HD Tvs    unterstützen das manche  nicht ,  der  Rest  ist rum  Raten weil kein  Hersteller   es bei schreibt .
Schon traurig das in Foren aus so  was  keine Antwort bekommt   und  einen  Hersteller  anrufen muss von dem man kein  Modell hat .


----------



## Venom89 (11. Oktober 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Sony sagte  manche Voll HD Tvs    unterstützen das manche  nicht ,  der  Rest  ist rum  Raten weil kein  Hersteller   es bei schreibt .



Das hat mit Sicherheit niemand von Sony gesagt, weil das absoluter Quatsch ist. 



> Schon traurig das in Foren aus so  was  keine Antwort bekommt   und  einen  Hersteller  anrufen muss von dem man kein  Modell hat .



Schon traurig das du scheinbar nicht in der Lage bist, einfachste Zusammenhänge und Erklärungen zu verstehen.

Hier noch ein letztes Mal. 

High Efficiency Video Coding – Wikipedia

Da ich aber davon ausgehen kann, dass du dies wieder nicht verstehst und weiter deine Frechheiten von dir gibst. Habe ich den Thread mal gemeldet.


----------



## Painkiller (11. Oktober 2019)

> Habe ich den Thread mal gemeldet.


Danke für die Meldung! 
Ich hab mir den Thread mal komplett durchgelesen, und komme ebenfalls zu dem Schluss das es hier (wiedermal) nicht zielgerichtet weitergeht.

@ Colormix
Liefere der Community doch endlich mal die benötigten Informationen. Sonst kann dir niemand bei deinen Problemen helfen. Das waren jetzt in diesem Thread wiedermal fünf Seiten vergebliche Liebesmüh.
Da die Infos bis jetzt immer noch fehlen, mach ich hier mal zu. Wenn du die Infos nachreichen willst, dann wende dich an einen Mod der gerade Online ist. 
*
*Closed**

Gruß
Pain


----------

